# Please help diagnose me. I dont know where else to go.



## luke (Aug 11, 2009)

Hello I am a 15 year old male and have a few questions and symptoms Ive been experiencing for over a year now.

These include.

-Nausea almost all the time.
-fast breathing when upset and angry
-A weird feeling in  my head like hissing or carbonated water in my head and neck when angry or stressed.
-Punching walls, doors etc when stressed or angry,
-sexual thoughts that happen at least 15 times a day.
-obsessions and rituals.

And those are what i can think of. I believe this symptoms tie into OCD and angry problems but i just want a clarification on what exactly it is and if there are any questions that can help answer my questions about what i have PLEASE ask.


----------



## HBas (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey Luke,

Have you ever tried speaking to your Parents/Caregivers about this? Do you have support from them? Have you ever thought about seeing a Therapist?

Maybe answering these questions will help the moderators give you the best advise possible.

HB


----------



## white page (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi Luke,

Welcome to the forum.

I have read your post carefully, and I do understand why you feel distressed about how you are feeling, Hbas asked the right questions, it would be irresponsible for any one on the forum to even try to give you an online diagnosis. 

The very first step to take is to get to see your General practitioner for a thorough physical check up with blood tests.

You do not mention what your family situation is or whether they are supportive or not. if your family is supportive , then it would be a good idea to talk of your concerns with the member of your family you feel the most comfortable with.

I can reassure you straight off about the sexual thoughts. This is a very normal part of being a young male. Accelerated breathing is also a normal physical reaction to stress be it anger or distress.

HowStuffWorks "How Male Puberty Works"   here is useful link, click on it,  the information you find may help you. 
Looking forward to hearing from you again.

my best wishes wp


----------



## ladylore (Aug 11, 2009)

First off - Welcome to Psychlinks Luke 

What I would like to add to the advice already given to you is a link to Kids Help Phone

What your going through does sound scary. A trip to your doctor would be your best choice. We can offer support and resources here but your physician in real time is the only one who can offer a diagnosis. That way tests can be done.... and anything else needed.

Glad you found us.


----------



## luke (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the welcome. About the family they are not supportive...It isn't like i am anti-social to wards them but they don't really take my problems serious which is another problem that adds onto it.

 I have been and seen a counselor(spelling) But It was at a time where all these problems weren't really at a point where i could acknowledge them. The counseling was for my parents when they separated it was because all there anger was filtering through me. 

And about the doctor that is another issue because my parents are the ones who have that option in there hands. Also the bloodtest I very much try and avoid I have a few phobias and fears along with that and I'm sorry but this sounds like i have waay to much problems but like i said i feel it is a mix between OCD anger and extreme anxiety and on top of all that i have been having problems sleeping because i DO have restless leg syndrome. 

I'm sorry I'm writing so much and i hope you have time to read all this everyone but its my only outlet really. Don't worry about the kids help line i don't hurt myself except i punch things. And I think i will just add i don't want to kill myself persay but i do sometimes think of my "death" what it will be and i think of how my family is going to be like. 

Sorry for this long message but could anyone just give me a name of something similar to what I'm experiencing You don't have to Diagnose me just give me some names so i have something to work off of and if i go to the doctor i can bring those names with me for more accurate testing. A forward thanks Luke !


----------



## ladylore (Aug 11, 2009)

No worries. 

The Kid's Help Phone is more for support. They are great at listening and providing an additional supportive ear. You don't have to want to hurt yourself or anything like that to use the serivce.

We are here for support too.


----------



## white page (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi Luke , 
Good to see you back, Please do not apologise about writing about yourself, that is what we are here for.

I am so sorry your parents have separated, that must have been a very difficult and anxious time for you.

It is difficult to find help when one is still a minor, I don't know where you are, but in many places there are school councellors and nurses who can be approached for help. 

Though self diagnosis is not to be recommended, I do understand that you need some imformation in order to be able to ask your Doctor the right questions. May I suggest that you explore the OCD and anxiety sections here.

http://forum.psychlinks.ca/obsessive-compulsive-disorder-ocd/

http://forum.psychlinks.ca/anxiety-and-stress/


I am so sorry that I cannot be more helpful than that Luke.

my best wishes wp


----------



## luke (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks guys about OCD i have already resherched that and the only symptoms i can relate to are the horrible thoughts both viloent and sexual. Not so much the rituals i used to but not so much now except for walking in the same way and counting in the middle of the night.
But I am just stressed out i want to know what i have! if there evben is anything. Mabye i have hypocontria? I just need an answear and if i go to the doctor about all this they will say stop worrying about it your fine.


----------



## Jazzey (Aug 11, 2009)

I understand your need to have an answer Luke.  We all do this to some extent.  But unfortunately, we can't give you an answer here.  I wish we could reassure you in that way.

As you know, the internet is a tricky thing - we only have a snippet of who you are and what you're going through.  That's why we're encouraging you to go and talk to your doctor.  Your doctor can hear all of the symptoms you're experiencing and can then either provide you with an answer or send you to a specialist who can do that for you.

Can you make an appointment with your doctor and talk to his/her about this?

In the meantime, we are here to support.  We can listen to your frustration and maybe even point you to a few articles that may help you.  We just can't diagnose you - Psychlinks doesn't do this because it's too dangerous for all the reasons I mentioned above.


----------



## white page (Aug 11, 2009)

Luke, 
There is a suggestion I would like to make, I know how difficult it can be to try to explain
face to face to a Doctor, I get tongue tied myself and don't say half of what I want to say for fear I maybe wasting his time. 

One thing I have learnt to do, is to write down all the issues I am anxious about and all the questions I need to ask and give my Doctor what I have written, explaining that I find it hard to express myself.

This makes things so much simpler and easier. You could for instance ask him to be tested for OCD.

Would you be going alone to see your Doctor Luke  ?


----------



## ladylore (Aug 11, 2009)

I agree with WP, Luke.

Write your concerns down and even just hand it to your doctor to read.

I am sorry we can't 'diagnose' here but it is for everyone's protection. If we were wrong there could be some serious consequences all around. So it policy my new friend. We just don't diagnose - period.

But do write down your symptoms, concerns and talk to your doctor about it.


----------



## luke (Aug 11, 2009)

I would "hopfully" go alone. But there is a chance that my mom would want to come in but i think i'm able to say i want to go in alone right?


----------



## Jazzey (Aug 11, 2009)

Absolutely Luke.  You can tell your mom that you want to go in by yourself.


----------



## white page (Aug 11, 2009)

luke said:


> I would "hopfully" go alone. But there is a chance that my mom would want to come in but i think i'm able to say i want to go in alone right?



I hope you manage to Luke, It is important you feel free to talk openly to your Doctor, this is not always possible in front of our parents, who at times want to speak in our place, which is understandable, but not always helpful when it comes down to intimate matters.

please keep us updated on how you get on.

take care now wp


----------



## luke (Aug 11, 2009)

Alright I talked to my mom. Not easy cause when it comes to it i cant always think or say wjhat i want to. But she is calling the clinic tommorow and getting me an appointment. What should i bring or what do you think she will do? A test or somthing. I am going to ask her if she can test me for OCD and anxiety? Or what should i ask to test me for because im not really sure what will support my symptoms better.


----------



## white page (Aug 11, 2009)

That's great news Luke, I think you should explain very openly how you are feeling, the anger , the anxiety the rituals, and the obsessive thoughts that you are having, don't be embaressed by any of it, as your symptoms are not a reflection of you as an individual, they are symptoms of either a physical cause, ie hormonal imbalance etc.or they may result from deep seated anxiety or emotional trauma you may have had in the past. 
Only by having all the elements on how you feel can your doctor begin to diagnose you. 
Your Doctor may suggest you see a specialised Doctor, but lets see how it goes tomorrow first.


----------



## ladylore (Aug 11, 2009)

Bravo Luke:2thumbs:

Be honest with the doctor - that is all you need to do. You don't need to analyze things before hand. Tell them what is going on in your head, what your feeling, why your concerned. It's the doctor's job to help figure out what is going on - if anything.

Very proud of you for talking with your parents. That took courage.


----------



## NicNak (Aug 12, 2009)

I am so proud of you Luke!  That is a big step that you told your mother.  

It is good she made you the appointment and she is helping you along too.  It is important to have her support along the way.

Just be as honest as you can with the doctor and explain how you are feeling.  Your doctor should be able to run some tests and if necessary refer you to a specialist.

The doctors are there to help you, try to remember that and to be as open to them as possable.

Let us know how your appointment goes.


----------



## luke (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey guys I cannot get in until august 31 this will give me time to write down my thoughts and feelings. I feel better today So i dont know but im sure these feeling will come back sometime. Thanks for your support 
Luke.


----------



## ladylore (Aug 12, 2009)

And we are here for ongoing support until your appointment Luke. Drop-in any time.


----------



## white page (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Luke, 

:2thumbs:  I am so glad you feel easier today .

Please feel free to come here whenever you would like to or need to, during those anxious moments when you need to chat, we are always here for you,  ready to support, encourage you and listen.

It's a pleasure to have met you and helped you a little I hope.
Thank you for your update and your courtesy.

Take care now  :hug: wp


----------



## NicNak (Aug 12, 2009)

I am glad that today is a better day Luke.

I know I already said it, but I am very proud of you :2thumbs:  I am glad you got your appointment and spoke to your mom.


----------

